# More NISMO Festival pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I really do hate starting threads about the same topic,
but you wouldn't know when someone posted up more
pics unless you actually look at the end of the thread.
Well, here a few of mine, a few, as the weather hindered
the race pics. I only saw 3 Z-Tunes out there, there may
have been more, but I only saw 3. Great event, great 
group of people in attendance: DCD, Bean, Hipogtr, Fuggles,
Tobie, Giles, and a few more--please dont kill me for 
forgetting your names, I am better with faces. We too
headed for home early on, but it was worth the few hours
we were there. I did not have enough time to damage the
wallet, but I did bring home some goodies-not quite as
much as you UK Folk!!

Enjoy:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix...I'll try to get mine up later on tonight if I have time


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Anyone got info on the "Zero R" 32s? they look superb!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The one pictured is owned by a chap in Kansai. The original engine was just rebuilt with HKS 2.8 Kit, V-Cam and GT-SS turbines. Still a good looking car despite its age. No rear seats as well! Might be seeing this car in a UK mag next year....


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Zero R 
I have some info in a few jap books at home.
It was HKS's attempt to built a limited run tuned 32.
They built something like 25 of them - all in silver.
As far as I can remember they ran a T45S single turbo conversion.
I'll have a look tonight and see if I can dig out some more.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

cheers guys, are the body mods available off the shelf?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Love the pics Hyrev, especially the HKS Zero R. Its about time that made an appearance


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice pics 

first time I have ever heard about the hks zero r.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

More cool pics , really need to get my butt out there sometime


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

cool pics :smokin: I'm glad someone got good pics of the Zero R - mine were terrible due to the snow falling!  

My eldest son really wanted to get his hands on one of those Bridgestone wagons....he even added it to his (already huge!) xmas wish list


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx for posting the pix. Great stuff.

Cya O!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Totalburnout said:


> cheers guys, are the body mods available off the shelf?


No. They apparently made 11, but only sold 3 (the other 8 have been sitting outside since). They're 2.8 litre, have a T45, dog-box, bespoke 18" wheels, fuel cell behind the front seats, AP brakes and buckets and harnesses, as well as the body bits. Yen 30 million when new.










Phil


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

another load of nice pics


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Loving the fuel filler on the Zero R!!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Am i the only one who thinks the zero R is ugly?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Better picture:










Phil


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great pics...anymore?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i would love to have a Zero R, they look nuts.
The dual exhaust is my favorite part. I would
love to hear how it sounds. I wonder what they
sell for now. What would a decent 400R go for?
How many of those were ever made?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Haribo said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the zero R is ugly?


Not ugly, but I think the body kit makes it too round. It loses the squared off R32 appeal to me!! It certainly wouldnt be my first choice, but I do like the exhaust!


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

The ZeroR is quite pretty, I like the "rounded square" look.
What about the grip of the Bridgestone wagon??
But really love the two Z Tune (illusion or not?).


----------

